
How Vulkan maps to mobile tile-based GPUs - alexvoica
http://blog.imgtec.com/powervr/tiling-positive-or-how-vulkan-maps-to-powervr-gpus
======
erichocean
For $50 in the US, you can buy a Nexus Player and experiment with Vulkan 1.0.0
on PowerVR on Android (with an Atom quad-core 64-bit CPU).

~~~
deepnet
Can you provide more details, which model ?

~~~
erichocean
[http://www.google.com/nexus/player/](http://www.google.com/nexus/player/)

Although it looks like it's mostly out of stock everywhere now. _sigh_

------
mankash666
Anyone aware of Vulcan support for desktop gpus from nvidia or amd?

~~~
glaze
NVIDIA recently updated their mainline driver to support it on Windows and
Linux. AMD's support is in beta driver and only for Windows.

~~~
cm3
I don't know how NVIDIA's linux driver is structured but I'm curious if they
use a separate Vulkan .so file like NVIDIA's OpenGL library which one has to
make sure is used instead of Mesa.

~~~
MrRadar
The good news is that Vulkan was designed with a multi-GPU (vendor) use case
in mind so there is a generic "loader" that you use to load vendor-specific
Vulkan implementations for each GPU your application renders with.

~~~
cm3
So the loader knows what hardware is going to process it and therefore uses
the right driver. Is that correct? Trying to imagine how it might work.

~~~
MrRadar
When you create a Vulkan context you first need to enumerate the rendering
devices on the system and select the one you want to use. You can actually
explicitly use multiple contexts for different devices in your application,
e.g. using the IGP for compute tasks while doing the main rendering on a
dedicated GPU.

------
fitzwatermellow
Does this mean Vulkan API support on the new MIPS Creator Ci40 dev boards?

~~~
hunt
The Ci40 boards are headless, so they have no graphics support at all.

